
How hip-hop is saving a dying Colombian language - elijahparker
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20191024-how-hip-hop-is-saving-a-dying-colombian-language
======
elijahparker
The music mentioned in the article:
[https://youtu.be/JgnYJWKyecE](https://youtu.be/JgnYJWKyecE)

